# Fatality in SFO Rope in the Chipper



## 2dogs (Nov 16, 2010)

ckelp posted this in the chainsaw forum, I'm re-posting it here for him. 

The climber's rope got pulled into the chipper and it pulled him out of the tree. Very sad.

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/ca...o=default&clipId=5296490&flvUri&partnerclipid


----------



## treemandan (Nov 16, 2010)

RIP

Sounds something like a scatterbrained crew was running amuck on the ground.

I just went through another conversation with a guy who wants to start a tree company : " All ya gotta do is find a good climber and send him out with a few guy" he says. That's worse than debates on who gets to keep the freaking logs.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 16, 2010)

Very sad to here that....condolances to his familly.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 16, 2010)

I can only guess that he was free climbing between tie-ins. Otherwise, wouldn't the rope get cut off before his safety broke?

The news article states that he hit his head on the chipper. That is probably why his rope got caught: they set the chipper close to where the wood was falling so that they didn't have to drag the wood very far.



I'll be sure to not repeat that mistake.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 16, 2010)

That ground crew sucks!


----------



## TumblebugTaylor (Nov 16, 2010)

I did some repair work on one of the old chuck and duck chippers for a ratty crew here. THere was a tone of rope in te chipper flywheel area. Iasked what happened and the migrant worker they had was up in the tree and his rop snagged a little fork i nthe branch and it was in the chipper. It gave him a hard yank into the trunk and into the ground.


----------

